# LED warning light ideas??



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

it getting close to snow and i dont need some jerk running into my brand new truck. anyone got any ideas for leds warning lights for my rig.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe a mini led lightbar on the top of the dump and some strobes in the back. All I have to say is that is a very nice truck!


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

If you click on the plowsite link and scroll down you can see a larger pick of our F350 at the firs dept. There are 2 leds on each side of the dump body, 2 on the rear of the dump towards the sides so the sander doesnt block them and then we have the strobe light bar and 2 remote strobes in the front corner lights. The leds are all red so they might be alittle hard to see. In my personal truck i'm adding leds to the grill, most likely the small whelen tir3.
If your looking for a good web site i've used www.strobesnmore.com several times with no problems and there prices are good.

Really nice truck, best of luck with it

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20489&page=66


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

deere615;429949 said:


> Maybe a mini led lightbar on the top of the dump and some strobes in the back. All I have to say is that is a very nice truck!


I would also run some strobes in the turn signal lenses in the mirrors. That would be neat looking and original.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok this is what I think,

BLUE - strobes
RED - LED's

you can put some LEDS in the rear of the dump body as well & some strobes in the tail lights.

AWESOME truck btw!!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

You can't have red or blue strobe lights as they are emergency colors. It is against the law to have those. Only way you could get away with it is if you were a fireman or emt worker. You will have to go with yellow. You could do two yellow LED's in the front and two in the rear of the body.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I think he was just using the colors red/blue to show where to put strobes/leds


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks for all the ideas guys im a volunteer firefighter and my other car an 04 explorer is loaded with blue leds. im trying to stay all amber and all led. ive talked to people that have put leds on the top of the dump body and they said that they reflect off the snow and make it hard to see but im open for opinions. i dont think ill be able to put strobes in the mirror lights theyre way to small u need to be able to fit the strobe in there.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

blue =leds 
red= strobes

All amber lights

I would put 2 whelen super strobes self contained on the top head board of the dump. leds recessed or surface mounted in head bord probably a linear 8 500 series whelen or similar stobes in the rear in the posts and appran of dump bodie some liner 3's in the grill and hid-a-ways in the turn signals. all front facesing lights be on seperate switch so not to get bounce back with plow on .


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

cat320 i like your style the more the better


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

SantiniServices;430027 said:


> cat320 i like your style the more the better


I saw you checking out my TIR6's in my F350 grill in the parking lot of Genoa the other day while I was eating lunch 

I also have a set in my x-over box in the back. They offer great protection from the front and back, but they leave something to be desired from the sides. I can't decide if I'm going to add a lightbar or if I'm going to add more lights (LIN3's?) to the sides of the front and rear bumpers.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

thanks there is one more light I might do if i had a small dump and that would be to mount a jm-fast from federal lights in the center if the head board so you gwt that flash which that mini bar gives off good.

http://www.fedsig.com/products/docs/literature/M1510 Mini Jet Lightbars.pdf


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

matt 
i like the tailgate lettering on the truck tailgate it looks awsome. i like the bumper idea but can u see the grille tir6's when the plow is on???


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

SantiniServices;430077 said:


> matt
> i like the tailgate lettering on the truck tailgate it looks awsome. i like the bumper idea but can u see the grille tir6's when the plow is on???


I actually don't know just yet. I just picked up a Snoway 28V this weekend and have yet to get it hitched up. I suspect the lights will clear the blade

fyi, The tailgate is actually just a huge magnet.


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

thats a huge magnet good luck with the plow one of the guys who works for my father has a snow way on his 2001 f250 and loves it does it have the down pressure feature??


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

yea its got the DP


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

What are you looking to spend on it?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

cat320;430024 said:


> blue =leds
> red= strobes
> 
> All amber lights
> ...


Talk about flashback from hell.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Most definatly.There is an f350 tow truck in town that would put what i would do to shame. but the whole key to the lighting thing is switches. I would not put them all on one on /off switch front,back ,leds ,hide-a-ways rear back up lights all would have to be set up to work independent of one another.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

nms0219;430017 said:


> I think he was just using the colors red/blue to show where to put strobes/leds


Yep, I was just using those colors so they stood out. I would use AMBERS & CLEARS.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

so how goes the lights on the dump?


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!! I think I'm in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I would go with the second design. It might be too much tho. The first one is always a safe bet. Might be a little cheaper too.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Holly Cow*

Ill Be Honest...every Day I Log On I Always Look At Your Truck...i Think I Gotta Crush On Her...awsome Truck Dude....awsomeeeeee


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

SantiniServices;429931 said:


> it getting close to snow and i dont need some jerk running into my brand new truck. anyone got any ideas for leds warning lights for my rig.
> 
> View attachment 27978


Yes, you should give me your truck, and I will put strobes on it, that way you will save all that money on the strobes! Very nice truck!

How about lights like these in the rear corner posts on the sides and back, and a beacon on top of the cab?
http://www.whelen.com/details_prod.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=152#
http://www.whelen.com/details_prod.php?head_id=7&cat_id=59&prod_id=254


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Beautiful truck, I would love to have one of those if I could only justify it...


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks for all the great comments guys im working on the strobes yet im thinking then new whelen led hidaways in the headlights tir3's on the mirrors tir6's on the front and back of the body and an able 2 mini lightbar on the top of the bed.

has anyone seen one of those metal cage like covers for the top of dump beds

by the way its a regular 10ft size dump


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Santini-That truck is awesome!


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

i would suggest (6) 500 series leds from whelen. a few years ago I purchased the Gen 1 - 5mm type, they are pretty bright and do a decent job.

Now they have the Gen 3 - Super 6 LED or a Linear version in the 500 series style. 

Up on your bulkhead you could mount them on the front and side, and then you could mount some on the back of the truck bed. That will get peoples attention. 

The other light that I have in a truck, is the dual talon. Those are extremely bright. Slight flashback, but nothing that bugged me.

You could put a talon facing front and use (4) 500 series LEDS facing side and rear.

If you want to be seen, and not have to deal with alot of flashback, I think that is a good option.


----------



## HighwayDept. (Feb 7, 2005)

A perfect system is from Whelen is a DOT3 strobe system. May I suggest the the Three Light Head system (DOT 3102A) or the (DOT3202A). Is is a similar system to the one on the truck in the attached pic. You can not see the ones on the rear of the truck, but they are mounted on the side of the bed and have a piece of steel welded out at an angle to protect them.

This truck is not ours but it is similar to the same setup we run on 2 of our F-350 dumps and our F-550 dump


----------



## TWIZTEDSTICKERS (Nov 29, 2007)

I say find away to take the cab lights and turn them into strobes man I would hate to ruin the looks of that truck with a whole bunch of lights and stuff you got all you need there the other thing to do would be just some bright strobes on your plow lights


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

SantiniServices;440488 said:


> thanks for all the great comments guys im working on the strobes yet im thinking then new whelen led hidaways in the headlights tir3's on the mirrors tir6's on the front and back of the body and an able 2 mini lightbar on the top of the bed.
> 
> has anyone seen one of those metal cage like covers for the top of dump beds
> 
> by the way its a regular 10ft size dump


Very nice truck! 
I have TIR3's & TIR6's on my truck but from now on I will be getting the LIN3'3 & LIN6's 
I placed a ordered for a Whelen Responder LP (R2LPPA) Super LED Mini Lightbar and two Whelen 500 Series LIN6's Super-LED lightheads. The LIN's spread the flash out allot better than the TIR's and can bees seen from a wider angle. I bought the Responder lightbar form VLSUSA.COM VLS was the best deal at $278, Sirennt.com wants $310


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Leds*

Nice rig, that rig is waiting for some Whelen Leds TIRs would look great all around it, put a nice Whelen Led Liberty light bar also.......


----------



## GetterDone Lawn (Nov 27, 2007)

can i marry your truck?


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

that is an impressive truck, i hope to have one similar to yours in a few years.


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

This is what I did with mine. The rears are tir6 linear led's. The front is a 911ep TD/WL. It is even brighter than I expected.
I didn't really light the 08's til I seen yours. Good Luck with it


----------

